# Office Conversion



## phillyholiday (Jun 5, 2014)

Some vinyl sealer and two-tone 20 sheen matte lacquer really changed the look of this office!


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

great work, you're a true professional.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

On behalf of Gabe Wow : )


----------



## phillyholiday (Jun 5, 2014)

I have so much to learn...I got to do all of the masking, undercoating, sanding, dusting, and ceiling lacquer but the panels/walls/details belong to my mentor. Carefully using 90 min mud to "kill" the grain in each gray panel produced a cool end result. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------

